# Sherpa, wheels for making Summitt stand into a deer cart



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 19, 2015)

Shot a 120 lb deer Thursday night about a mile back.  My hunting partner had bought a Sherpa thing that connects the two segments of a Summitt climbing stand and makes it into a deer cart.  He now carries this with him to the stand every time when hunting public land now.

Figured it would be better than walking all the way back to the truck to get my deer cart.  

Boy was I amazed how great this thing worked.  And it handled of the weight of the 120 lb deer with no problem.  was able to distribute weight equally and made the way to the truck with no problem.  

I expected this thing to be cheap, noisy and ill fitting.  It was neither.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2015)

where did he find this Sherpa thing? I would like to see one.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 19, 2015)

He got it at the Buckarama,  it was pricey around $90.  I found this link for you:  https://www.facebook.com/SherpaHunting?fref=photo


----------

